# Daniel's new tie pin!



## white page (Mar 23, 2009)

Gotcha pinned down at last Daniel


----------



## ladylore (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Daniel's new tie pin !*

That's comedy. :funny:


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2009)

:rofl:    You have outdone yourself again, WP


----------



## Halo (Mar 23, 2009)

:loveit: WP...the creative queen yourself


----------



## white page (Mar 23, 2009)

I promise this is the last one !


----------



## Daniel (Mar 23, 2009)

The folded arms are too much   I like the eyes, too


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 23, 2009)

...Hmm...Daniel, I'd go with the second pin 

And I too love the eyes and the crossed arms......And keep them coming WP...[SIGN]I love it! :heart:[/SIGN]


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 23, 2009)

:rofl: you are amazing at that, wp! how do you do it?


----------



## NicNak (Mar 23, 2009)

I think the second one, Daniel is pouting cause he is stuck and cannot get his poutine for dinner :lol:


----------



## white page (Mar 24, 2009)

Into The Light said:


> :rofl: you are amazing at that, wp! how do you do it?



I use two different programmes . photoshop to touch up and alter the original ,and illustrator to add the the pins , pies and type .
I enjoy messing around with images .  ( thanks for asking )


----------

